

Why people who don't like receiving advice love entrepreneurship. - amichail

Even though you may not like receiving advice from an authority figure or friend, it's not so bad when it comes in the form of traffic statistics from unknown users.  That's my theory anyway.
======
xirium
Nolan Bushnell, founder of Atari, said that business is a game, money is the
way we keep score.

There is no better validation of your ideas than market validation. Your
traffic statistics are a proxy of value but you have to make some final steps.

